# Am I A Racist For Even Bringing This Up?



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone who knows me well knows few things piss me off more than ACTUAL racism but not as it has been redefined by the PC Police. But I just went to use Google and noticed their VetDay logo. Am I just being picky? Am I splitting hairs? Am I a racist for noticing this?






The US Armed Forces are manned (and "womened") 75% by white people. Why does Google insist on distorting it? You'll notice they left a couple open to interpretation by making them essentially gray. I guess Mulatto like the prez (who is not black). I guess it makes me a racist to even ask the damned question.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 11, 2015)

It's my understanding that I am racist simply because I'm a white male, guess I'm sexist too. So yup, you are I guess.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 11, 2015)

I also learned according to the newest liberal handbook only whites can be racist.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> I also learned according to the newest liberal handbook only whites can be racist.


I live in Detroit and I totally disagree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

bruce Jenner is "woman of the year"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> bruce Jenner is "woman of the year"


Calling her Bruce is hateful and sexist... Just heard that too.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I live in Detroit and I totally disagree.



He's being VERY sarcastic. Anyone familiar with the "Reverend" Jackass and "Reverend" Sharp Tongue knows what real racism is.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Calling her Bruce is hateful and sexist... Just heard that too.....


It's not a him or a her, or even a shim, it's an it............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He's being VERY sarcastic. Anyone familiar with the "Reverend" Jackass and "Reverend" Sharp Tongue knows what real racism is.


I know, so was I, lol.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

But seriously guys what about my original post - am I being "overly sensitive" or just my normal dickhead self?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2015)

I dunno Kev, I don't even notice stuff like that anymore. But all the crap I see on the streets, and on the news about all the good boys and girls that got beaten or arrested for mouthing off to the cops. Now that pisses me off. It's really simple, yes sir, no sir, shut up and do what your told to do.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2015)

According to a 2013 study by the National Center for Veterans Analysis and Statistics, white veterans comprise 66.3% of the total veteran population since 9/11 — compared to 90.9% around World War II and 82.9% around the Vietnam War. 

Google's trying to make up for the tagging of black people as gorillas snafu....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's really simple, yes sir, no sir, shut up and do what your told to do.



Not quite that simple though, is it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2015)

Referring to your original question, not necessarily racism, my first knee jerk reaction was to not like it as it seems to be going overboard to be politically correct.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Referring to your original question, not necessarily racism, my first knee jerk reaction was to not like it as it seems to be going overboard to be politically correct.



That's exactly the perception that prompted me to post the question in the first place. I asked a simple question but it seems everyone is using it as a venue to just go off like a roman candle -- not my intention. Thanks for bringing us back to earth Captain Colin.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> But seriously guys what about my original post - am I being "overly sensitive" or just my normal dickhead self?


Can I answer this and not get banned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Can I answer this and not get banned.



I'll ban you if you are NOT honest. Give it to me both barrels.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'll ban you if you are NOT honest. Give it to me both barrels.


It's the way it is now days. If they post a picture of 75% white then they will be riots and protest and everybody will hate. Google. It's stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> It's the way it is now days.



And the reason it is that way is because there's not been enough Kevin's saying it is BS. There are too many slaves saying _"Shut up and do what you're told"_. 

I'll shut up when I am dead. I'll stop resisting tyranny when I am dead. I'll be PC when I am dead. Until then I will call BS when I see BS no matter who else is afraid to speak out. 


_"It's the way it is now days."_ ??? Not on my watch. Not while I am alive.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 11, 2015)

They did it for college kids in MO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> And the reason it is that way is because there's not been enough Kevin's saying it is BS. There are too many slaves saying _"Shut up and do what you're told"_.
> 
> I'll shut up when I am dead. I'll stop resisting tyranny when I am dead. I'll be PC when I am dead. Until then I will call BS when I see BS no matter who else is afraid to speak out.
> 
> ...


Not saying I agree with it. We have to much junk going on. Believe me, I say what I feel

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 11, 2015)

It always pisses me off. We are raising everyone to have a chip on their shoulder and a victim mentality. If someone doesn't like you it's because of your race or religion or whatever. It could just be that your a Whiny wiseguy. I am selling my screenprinting stuff but I really thought about doing one more run of shirts that just say
PC:BS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

I never say what I feel. I am too skeered that someone might call me a racist or anarchist or other term that would break my bones.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> I am selling my screenprinting stuff but I really thought about doing one more run of shirts that just say
> PC:BS.




Maybe Something like ...

_Fuk people 
Who Think Fuk 
Is a Bad Word

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 11, 2015)

Haha Kevin, your right! only one white guy in the background.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's really simple, yes sir, no sir, shut up and do what your told to do.





 

I may piss you off, but you would have been the ultimate Nazi SS material. No offense my friend but that is exactly what allowed it to happen.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Not saying I agree with it. ....



Then why not oppose it?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Then why not oppose it?


It's all big companies and businesses. Afraid to lose business from people they offend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking at a picture (or drawing), and seeing the different skin tones, then adding up the numbers and comparing to actual stats is, IMO, racist. 

I think the percentage of eye glass wearers is way off, as well as ratio of senior aged veterans to active service members.

It's just a drawing of seven people in various stages of military service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> And the reason it is that way is because there's not been enough Kevin's saying it is BS.


I think you probably intended plural "Kevins" rather than the possessive "Kevin' s", unless you were trying to say "Kevin's saying, it is BS", in which case the possessive is fine but you need a comma.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Brink said:


> Looking at a picture (or drawing), and seeing the different skin tones, then adding up the numbers and comparing to actual stats is, IMO, racist.



Then reality doesn't really matter right? We should all be able to live in a world of make-believe and pretend to be apes to hide behind the insecurities of who and what we really are, and pretend to hate monkeys because after all they are stoopid. Stoopid monkeys. Stoopid reality.

This is Veteran's Day god dammit. I saved lives when I served and I have a right to express my opinions. "I have a right . . . I have a right . . . . I have a right . . . ." I have a right to expect at least a LITTLE factual accuracy without being told I am a racist.

Brink . . . YOU are the racist in this situation. IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> I think you probably intended plural "Kevins" rather than the possessive "Kevin' s", unless you were trying to say "Kevin's saying, it is BS", in which case the possessive is fine but you need a comma.



I can't argue with that. But let me think about it..... dickhead's.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Maybe Something like ...
> 
> _Fuk people
> Who Think Fuk
> ...


How bout. PC is newspeak. Then we could offend for not being pC and showing them they need to read more?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> How bout. PC is newspeak. Then we could offend for not being pC and showing them they need to read more?



Or maybe 

_Opinions that are not PC, are not PC_

That seems to keep it simple enough for the morons?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

I need a beer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I need a beer.



You're a whiskey racist.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## drycreek (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think your racist your just getting feed the swill so that after a while it is supposed to taste better and you want know that your still eating swill.

After a while if you see stuff like that enough it then becomes normal. (They) have been doing this for about 75 years just got kicked into high gear the last 15 or 20.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 12, 2015)

Why aren't there any Asians in the drawing? I think I'm offended. The guy in the red shirt looks a bit Asian but more Mexican. Don't we have any Chinese spies in the military? Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> But seriously guys what about my original post - am I being "overly sensitive" or just my normal dickhead self?


Nope not overly sensitive, it's just being forced fed to us all....commercials, shows, general conversation , news , on and on. Not sure where it's headed but it's not good all over it.
Ahhh but can we not refer to Appalachian Americans as hillbillies, I'm sensitive. ......lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2015)

Every so often I will go see what the other side of the world thinks and I will visit yahoo.com. Here is what I found this morning 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/people-slamming-veterans-day-google-164658164.html


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Every so often I will go see what the other side of the world thinks and I will visit yahoo.com. Here is what I found this morning
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/people-slamming-veterans-day-google-164658164.html



Hmmm. The world is full of us WASP racists I guess. No matter now though - vet day is over so no big deal. However, Easter is fast approaching and I'm conerned that Google will show Jesus as a white rabbit, instead of the blue rabbit that I wish Jesus to be in my make believe world.





Happy Easter baby blue bunny Jesus.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> But seriously guys what about my original post - am I being "overly sensitive" or just my normal dickhead self?



Personally being one of the more PC rednecks around - I chose to not answer any of the above questions on the grounds I am damn sure I am going to incriminate myself.  To Add George orwell only got the date wrong!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

PS- watch how fast the  gets himself in trouble. By definition if you disagree with the left you are racist! This is how you answer difficult questions that you have no real sensible answers to but get your social bent from bumper stickers and being good sheeples or lemmings. :OMG: I knew i should have zipped it........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Any group- political bent or that seeks or demands one voice and one think is damn short on their history lessons. How did it work for germans/hitler- cambodia/ polpot- Russia/stalin- China/Mao The list is endless. One voice- means totalitarian control of thought. I knew I should not have read this post........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I knew I should not have read this post........


My sentiments exactly, Mike. I should've just kept scrolling by ... but since I'm here :

I don't think it's racist to notice the facts of the doodle, or to state those facts. Interpretation is a different question, and statements that carry any inference derived from the facts might or might not be based on a racist frame of reference. (Just as declaring that Starbucks choice of a red cup with their corporate logo in green is "an assault on Christianity" is an interpretation based on a particular frame of reference.)

However -- I'm sure that at one point in time, any representation of veterans of the US armed services would have omitted non-whites. Did white folks notice then? Did they speak up, asking why it was that the people of color were being ignored? If not, it implies that this isn't about accurate portrayal of reality, there's something else behind it.

Oh, and one more to add to the list of tyranny ... McCarthy (with the tacit approval of the government of the USA) & communists/socialists ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> My sentiments exactly, Mike. I should've just kept scrolling by ... but since I'm here :
> 
> I don't think it's racist to notice the facts of the doodle, or to state those facts. Interpretation is a different question, and statements that carry any inference derived from the facts might or might not be based on a racist frame of reference. (Just as declaring that Starbucks choice of a red cup with their corporate logo in green is "an assault on Christianity" is an interpretation based on a particular frame of reference.)
> 
> ...



Hear hear!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

I will have to add for reference- Had 20-50 employees depending on the yr. for 25 years. Discriminate absolutely- If you did not want to work -get with the program- contain your drug/alcohol/criminal habits I was an equal opportunity fireier!! If ya wanted to work Asian/ Vietnamese/ russian/ Ukranian / Hispanic/ african american/ so on- hell even a few canuks  I paid equally- Insurance- retirement- bonus's and I got the receipts to prove it. Again not about bumper stickers- We are going backwards folks- instead of finding the good in our fellow man we are nitpicking every little damn difference- diversity is what made this country. Now we all demand one speak and think- good luck............signed- Old crabby and thinking we are headed in absolutely the wrong direction.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree about the diversity making us better Mike and have said as much many times. I have run at least one member off from this forum for his overt racist comments - an actual bona fide racist - but now I got the ape @Brink calling me a racist just because I noticed the skewed representation in the Google Doodle and brought the topic up for discussion. Very disappointing to be called a racist for talking about a painting that is obviously contrary to reality.

Not that facts matter to most people when it comes to all things race in this country, but according to Statista.com the percentage of enlisted serving are 71% white men to 29% all other with only 16% being black. The percentages are different for women as shown below in the chart from the cited website. Is there anything wrong with it? No not at all IMO. Is there anything "wrong" with Google making a fantasy tribute about it? No not really they are private company and can put aliens and cucumbers in their tribute if they want. But if they do I don't expect to be called a damned racist for simply pointing out the farcical attitude they take.





I'm so sick of the Racist PC pulling that tattered race card out of their sleeve anytime a white man opens his mouth about anything the self-appointed Racist PC Nazis (and Nazis is what their mentality is!) decide to shut the white man up, it makes me want to speak out even more when I see something as laughable as what the idiots at Google - did. And make no mistake - Google put that up to TROLL. It was not like whoever drew it said _"Oh my! Look! I accidentally only drew one white guy in a painting that should have at least some modicum of reality reflected in it for such an important occasion! Oops!" _What's the next historical revisionism they're going to pull . . . this?





That pendulum always swings too far when people have had enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 12, 2015)

I didn't mean to call you a racist, @Kevin. What I meant was, noticing these things are racist in nature.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony is right by saying this is What the country has become. 

Everyone walking around on eggshells afraid of offending someone for some reason or another. Especially when big business is involved and fearing major losses. 

Do I feel you are a racist? Hell no. You pointed out a simple observation. 

Thanks @Kevin for bringing this up because it just confirms to me how much more I should pack this whole gig up and move north to nowhere.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I should pack this whole gig up and move north to nowhere.



Did you say . . . . move NORTH? Cody, you are already in the north - if you go further up you will be in Canuckdida. You will perish!


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Did you say . . . . move NORTH? Cody, you are already in the north - if you go further up you will be in Canuckdida. You will perish!



Believe it or not... Yes north! Perish you say? Thatd be cool! 

Ahhh I can see it now... House in the middle of nowhere with thousands of acres of land surrounding, crystal clear lakes, rivers that run 50 degrees tops in the dead of summer full of trout, and an antenna on the house to listen to the weather and a ball game once in awhile. 

That's actually how I spent most of my childhood in our upper peninsula in a tiny town built by mining. My family originated there and the town to this day is still a great place to be. 

If I could find a job I would honetly be gone in a heartbeat... No lie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Brink said:


> I didn't mean to call you a racist, @Kevin. What I meant was, noticing these things are racist in nature.


 
So that means Black lives matter and looting and burnin is racist also or are we working in a double standard here??????????????


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Believe it or not... Yes north! Perish you say? Thatd be cool!
> 
> Ahhh I can see it now... House in the middle of nowhere with thousands of acres of land surrounding, crystal clear lakes, rivers that run 50 degrees tops in the dead of summer full of trout, and an antenna on the house to listen to the weather and a ball game once in awhile.
> 
> ...



I can relate to that but Kathies Idea of movin north is walking to the front yard.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Believe it or not... Yes north! Perish you say? Thatd be cool!
> 
> Ahhh I can see it now... House in the middle of nowhere with thousands of acres of land surrounding, crystal clear lakes, rivers that run 50 degrees tops in the dead of summer full of trout, and an antenna on the house to listen to the weather and a ball game once in awhile.
> 
> ...



If it were t so cold I would too. Everything else sounds great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I can relate to that but Kathies Idea of movin north is walking to the front yard.......



The wife is 100 percent for it... She has a job anywhere, medical. 

She told me to take a job at the local grocery bagging if I had to. That's how bad she wants to go. 

There's just not much I could do up there without figuring out where alot of other income is gonna come from! Lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

Actually I could never live up there, apart from being a racist I'm also a culturalist and cannot tolerate yankees either.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Actually I could never live up there, apart from being a racist I'm also a culturalist and cannot tolerate yankees either.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok, This has been bugging me a little, not the discussion but the definitions being used so I'm going to grab my soap box and speak a little. 

Here is the Merriam-Webster definition of a Racist (I looked at a half dozen other sources and they all had pretty much the same definition)

*Full Definition of RACISM*
1- A belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2- Racial prejudice or discrimination

So, The fact that the painting made you go, "Hmmm, that does not accurately represent the makeup of the armed forces and our veteran population" does not make you a racist UNLESS you feel that the minorities represented are somehow inferior or your race gives you a status of superiority.

The fact that we are having this discussion on whether or not that observation represents racism seems IMO only to show that society has drilled such a fear of being labeled intolerant or racist that we automatically freak out when we have any thought on any topic that has anything to do with race. 

Yes, I am in favor of recognizing different groups for their service to our country and for many years a number of groups have been gone without recognition for the groundbreaking things they did (it took until 1977 for Female WWII pilots to get recognized by the federal Gov't as veterans) BUT with the drive to recognize every different group in every single thing we seem to be turning everything from a single group of PEOPLE into a bunch of different groups as if they were all totally independent of each other and when you single out a group or a few groups specifically it seems like we are acting like the accomplishments of any other group not listed didn't matter.

Ok, I hope what I said makes some kind of sense. Personally I never judge a person by their race, I judge folks by whether or not they are an a$$hole whether they are Black, White, Brown, Green, Male, Female, or Canadian

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

lol tolerate Yankees now that's racist ---mike you better frier him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

Great input Colin pretty much exactly how I feel about it as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol tolerate Yankees now that's racist ---mike you better frier him



Don't tell him duck but most these Yankee boys drive around in a 90s era Silverado with a lift chewing grizzly and flying a cofederate flag like they are real life southerners. Im sure you've seen it!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Don't tell him duck but most these Yankee boys drive around in a 90s era Silverado with a lift chewing grizzly and flying a cofederate flag like they are real life southerners. Im sure you've seen it!


lol ya I had to go get a new flag for my left side of the truck bed it blew off . on my way to the rally last week

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey you cheeky he-man fellas! Check out my cool new flag ain't she so cute and lovely!





There I go .... I done stepped off in it again now I am adding hate speech and homophobia to my repertoire. . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

very vibrant isnt that from the country of san Francisco.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2015)

My thoughts on the original post is that it's not racist in the least. I feel that for me stuff like this is a case of just being tired of seeing the U.S. trying to over dramatize to make folks feel all better.
I also feel because it is showing service men and women that a veteran would notice it a bit faster than someone who's not, AND with every right.
Let's say any 4 of us were to come up to a car wreck and one of us pulls an old lady out of a burning car. Pretty quick all 4 of us have our picture in the paper saying what heroes we are. If it were me that pulled granny out of the car while you guys watched, I'd kind feel like I just got kicked in the junk.
BTW, please tell me that anyone using the phrase "politically correct" does indeed mean it as a joke. Those are 2 words that should never be seen together and should be listed as a contradiction of terms.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok snopes says Truman did not say it but if he did not -whomever did hit the nail right on the head.
Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of sh!t by clean end!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2015)

@Mike1950, along with being darned funny, I think that's very correct.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Ok snopes says Truman did not say it but if he did not -whomever did hit the nail right on the head.
> Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of sh!t by clean end!



That sounds like Ted nugent! Gotta love uncle Ted. He really throws it out there. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been witholding comment, for a reason which will become clear.

No, I don't think that makes you a racist. I do, however, find you quite sardonic. See word of the day.


----------



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

For the record, I see 4 white people and 3 non-white people. (I know I'm late to the discussion and I've only read the first page so it may have moved on from the original intent, but I'll respond to the first post and then read everything else.) 4/7 = 57%. 5/7=71%. The truth lies somewhere in the middle of those numbers (according to the military's own demographics report from 2013, which lists whites as 67% just like @ripjack13 said in post 12), so, from my perspective, Google was trying to be vaguely accurate while also nodding to the PC crowd. The demographics are changing and this could simply be representative of that trend. @Kevin, you're being too sensitive to it, just like all the idiots who are being too sensitive to any white man having an opinion they disagree with. The pendulum swings.


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2015)

seriously????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2015)

I saw that too. Had to click on it to see what it means - it means we love Lucy!


----------

